# Thermal paint?



## livEwirE (26 Apr 2010)

Hi all,

My father saw something on RTE TV last year about 'Thermal Paint'.  He mentioned Derek Mooney was talking about it but cannot remember what it was called exactly, possibly 'Thermaline' or something along those lines.  He wants to paint the exterior walls of the house and seemingly this paint offers an insulating barrier against heat escaping or cold air coming in.  Does anyone know what it's called please?  Apologies for the vague information but that's as much as I know.

Cheers
~livewirE~


----------



## davidoco (26 Apr 2010)

It's called thermilate "if it does what it says on the tin"

This was discussed over on 
[broken link removed]


----------



## livEwirE (26 Apr 2010)

That looks like the stuff, thanks for that davidoco, MUCH appreciated mate


----------



## Sandals (2 Dec 2010)

just bought a bucket of this stuff for a small room at the corner of the house which always appears colder as you come from the kitchen with the range in it.

As I was redecorating anyway I decide to use this paint at €75.

WASTE OF TIME. it actually looked and smelt like ordinary white paint, coverage was terrible, took five coats to paint over old paint......

Had seen demo given by Les from woodies on Ireland AM and got sucked in.....


----------



## Leo (2 Dec 2010)

Sorry to hear that, paint is just too thin to make and significant difference.


----------



## Sandals (14 Dec 2010)

yet tin says quite clearly two/three coats will raise the room temperature by a few degrees (amoung other great benefits), I am so disappointed after paying €75, am goin to contact woodies.  Not only that but little tiny brown spots have dried out roughly all over if you put your face close to the wall and focus your eyes to find them. 

Kids playroom so only 180cm by 280 (actually originally planned as larder off the kitchen so only tiny single rad in there for fridge/micowave/freezer etc but too much bother walking in and out). Cant imagine if one had large/regular size room, you need buckets of paint, worse if one had a dark colour paint to paint over. 

Room temp always 14 degrees, still 14 degrees with range on (have SEI room temp guide) (room will get alot warmer if oil on but never really put it on, plus rad last in circuit so never really anything but lukewarm from range)..... could have got same size white paint in B&Q for €8......


----------



## foxylady (14 Dec 2010)

Sandals said:


> yet tin says quite clearly two/three coats will raise the room temperature by a few degrees (amoung other great benefits), I am so disappointed after paying €75, am goin to contact woodies. Not only that but little tiny brown spots have dried out roughly all over if you put your face close to the wall and focus your eyes to find them.
> 
> Kids playroom so only 180cm by 280 (actually originally planned as larder off the kitchen so only tiny single rad in there for fridge/micowave/freezer etc but too much bother walking in and out). Cant imagine if one had large/regular size room, you need buckets of paint, worse if one had a dark colour paint to paint over.
> 
> Room temp always 14 degrees, still 14 degrees with range on (have SEI room temp guide) (room will get alot warmer if oil on but never really put it on, plus rad last in circuit so never really anything but lukewarm from range)..... could have got same size white paint in B&Q for €8......


 

Maybe contact the NCA or advertising standards about this, my mam was going to buy some of it but she wont be now.


----------



## threebedsemi (15 Dec 2010)

The only ways to retain heat in a house is to either:

1. Increase the insulation levels or,

2. Apply some 'heat reflectance' material or finish to the walls of the room, which would basically mean a foil based material.

There is no way that a white or coloured paint, with a thickness of 1-2mm, can achieve anything in terms of energy retention or reflectance. To increase the heat of your house by 3-4 degrees, would require 50-75mm of insulation or more.

There are now a raft of products proporting to save energy, many of which are ueless or practically useless (the foil backing for your radiators is another one which springs to mind), and the sooner someone takes these suppliers to task the better. 

Cetainly RTE should know better than to give them airtime.


----------



## foxylady (15 Dec 2010)

A programme like the UK's Watchdog would go along way in this country to cut out out all this trickery - surprised rte havent come up with the idea yet


----------



## Sandals (12 Jan 2011)

Follow up:

I emailed woodies 14th december and that evening got a phonecall from a rep from the company of the insulating paint who's main points were "The paint is not a radiator" and "the paint doesn't actually generate heat" and "rest assured I was dealing with professional people" to any point I made. I sent on photos of the spots.

Last friday I took a phonecall from woodies who offered me full refund and a token gesture (in woodies vouchers which I was happy with) and €100 gift card arrived yesterday.  

Needless to say my room still the same....


----------

